# Looking for Zapco DPN Software



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Guys looking for Zapco DPN software so I can tune some Zapco cars that I have as customers.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Jim,

Did you get sorted out on this? If not give me a shout via PM and I'll make sure you get what you need sir.

Zach


----------



## Mid Life Crisis (May 6, 2010)

Hey there! Any chance I can get a copy of the DPN Software? I just purchased 2 (used) amps from my local dealer and they dont have the original software. Told me I had to by a new amp to get it..... then tried to sell me the new one. 

And if all goes well, ill have a third on the way from the classifieds!!

Thanks

- J


----------



## tdc_worm (Sep 24, 2009)

I need access to the software also...can find anyone hosting the torrent...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey Jim, give robert a shout, and see what he can do for you.


Zapco stopped giving out the software to consumers after a few too many people messed up everyhting from sepakres to subs to the amps themselves setting things incorrectly...i saw a few myself that was definetly bad enough to smoke a front component in a heartbeat


----------



## tdc_worm (Sep 24, 2009)

cool. gonna try my dealer today first...


----------

